# proof of my photo's



## outbackzack86 (Oct 3, 2012)

I heard they were transplanted from lock 42 back in the late 90s


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Great job!!


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

The fillet board looks a little small


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

There's no reason to doubt you,,outback-!!! If it's any thing but the truth,,,I liked seeing the photos!!& I BELIEVE YA'!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm with Sonar. You don't need to prove anything to anybody on this site.
Keep posting the pics!
Nice fish. I prefer WB crappie but I've gotten some nice channels out of there walleye fishing.
What were your doing? Fishing gills under a bobber over the mid-lake humps in 40 fow?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I believe you too. West Branch is a big fish lake. Now, if you could only tell me exactly where and how you caught them....

Just kidding. Don't let a few cynical crabby pants turn you away from this site. 

My biggest fish ever came out of West Branch last year. It was 20lbs and a very nice looking fish. Got it on 6lb test line. Don't have a picture and don't care if anyone believes me.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup no question those are blues.....

Salmonid


----------



## outbackzack86 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanx guys going to ladue this weekend time for a new state record channel cat hopefully I'll get something


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting your reports and the pictures.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i guess im just gullable i believe what you guys show and tell me. untill somebody comes up with proof of photo shopping like the big cat caught out of the maumee here awhile back. but i think most of the guys on here are honest guys. and i dont need to see pictures because i cant post pictures on here myself. i just dont know enough about computers. but i do like seeing others pictures.

by the way that is a big fish. but you need a bigger knife,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice fish Outback. Looks like some big fillets for the frying pan.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Those were very nice fish nice job but eating catfish that big is not recommended for health reasons but to each his own those were hogs 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I wonder how bad they tasted?


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice fish! My bad on doubting it in the first place, I wonder if there are anymore blues in there? I would have like to know that those hawgs were still in there swimming around and possibly breeding.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

You just can not win it was just a matter of time

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

laynhardwood said:


> Those were very nice fish nice job but eating catfish that big is not recommended for health reasons but to each his own those were hogs
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


nothing wrong with the fish from w branch ,there,s a warning about cats from l erie and the ohio river, i,ve seen some nice clean cats from wb and milton.big ones might be a bit strong but would be good in a smoker.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ha ha i love the fileting pic. Thats a nice fish u can see its big there. Didnt look soo big holding two ha ha. A guy i know kept a big flathead earlier in the year and said it was nasty tasting. Ive never kept a big cat usually 20-24" channels is about it. But since i was just reading a thread about eating baby bluegills one night we were fishing for channels and just kept getting robbed by bullheads so we kept em after about the 5th one ha ha and man it was good. My girls gma wants some catfish so ill be getting her some channels before this years over. I pretty much throw everything back ha ha. I love to hunt and fish but dont really care to eat much of it my buddy takes all my squirrels and i throw back my fish unless its walleye or perch but there doesnt seem to be any edible ones around here that i ever get.


----------



## C.M.Jump (Apr 10, 2012)

Is there trick to cleaning catfish or do you just fillet them like a walleye?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I believe there are blue cats in milton also isnt there?


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

http://youtu.be/oPZBZTbl0Pk

go to that link C.M Jump thats the easiest way to clean a catfish. and no you dont clean it like a walleye


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

a few years back while crappie fishin at deer creek i got a blue cat there, it was around the 5 # mark, a dnr survey fella was there that day and said it was a blue... and i heard of one being caught at wb also 4-5 yrs ago..


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I retract my statement about them being channel cats. The fish laying on the board looks huge. I'm wondering if I have hooked up with a few of these while trolling for muskies. I know a few guys have also pulled flatheads out of WB. Who knows what the deep water near the dam can hold!


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Those are some nice cats.


----------

